# DISH Details Satellite Anomaly, Merger Position



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Another satellite in EchoStar's spacecraft fleet has been hit by anomalies.

In its 10-Q, EchoStar revealed that EchoStar VIII, which successfully launched from the Baikonur Cosmodrome in Kazakhstan last August, has two thrusters that are out of service. Anomalies aboard the new satellite, which is delivering service from its final orbital location at 110 degrees, are under investigation.

The company emphasized in its filing that the thruster issue has not impacted commercial operation of the satellite, and the bird can operate using its other 10 thrusters.

Other satellites in the EchoStar fleet have experienced problems in orbit. EchoStar V and EchoStar VI experienced anomalies with their solar array strings, which provide power to the spacecraft. EchoStar said there are enough solar array strings aboard each satellite to ensure full power availability for the 12-year design life of each satellite.

EchoStar's 10-Q filing, which details third quarter results, also focused on the company's merger with DirecTV.

Last week, EchoStar CEO Charlie Ergen said his company is continuing to pursue the proposed deal. "By no means have we given up," he said. However, he added, "realistically, it's an uphill battle for us."

Government regulators are blocking the proposed satellite TV combination on antitrust grounds. Ergen said the multichannel business needs his merger, especially given the recent OK granted to the merger of cable companies AT&T Broadband and Comcast.

Ergen also hinted at future price hikes. "I think we will have a higher-than-normal rate increase than in the past, absent a merger," he said.

From SkyReport (Used with Permission)


----------



## rolou21 (Apr 4, 2002)

That may explain why 110W...transponder 13 has switched back to E*5 (lower signal strength readings)...Not good at all. Maybe they should dump Loral's A2100 series (if I stand correctly) and go to a foreign Manufacturer...


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Now if I remember correctly Charlie Self Insured this satellite. Hmm I wonder if the damage is worth around $600 Million. Hmmm....


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

The satellites are built with extra thrusters and transponders for just such a problem. It's normal for a satellite to occassionally have an anomoly, but I think E*4 had some serious issues that required immediate replacement with E*7.


----------



## bryan27 (Apr 1, 2002)

I wonder if this is also a reason why we haven't seen signals from all the spot TPs.


----------



## Win Joy Jr (Apr 23, 2002)

Yes, there are backups, but remember, this is the newest bird in the fleet.

But, I JUST LOVE that Charlie chose to self-insure this bird...


----------

